# Mittwochstraining



## Iron-Gun-D (30. März 2007)

Die Tage werden wieder länger und die Sonne zeigt sich freundlicher.

Wie sieht es denn zukünftig mit dem Mittwochstraining aus? Kann auch ein anderer Tag in der Woche sein. 
z. B. Freitags könnte ich auch schon gegen 15Uhr.
Hat jemand Interesse?
Es sollte schon etwas zügiger gefahren werden.
Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte (frühestens 17.00 / 17.15)

Hat jemand Lust?

IGD


----------



## Marec (30. März 2007)

Mittwochs wollte ich mir auch wieder als festen Termin setzten. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (2. April 2007)

...sehe ich wie Marec. Nachdem ich mich die letzten acht Wochen von Infekt zu Infekt geschleppt habe, ist meine Form aktuell aber leider im Eimer.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (2. April 2007)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Die Tage werden wieder länger und die Sonne zeigt sich freundlicher.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn zukünftig mit dem Mittwochstraining aus? Kann auch ein anderer Tag in der Woche sein.
> z. B. Freitags könnte ich auch schon gegen 15Uhr.
> ...



Hallo Doris,

Mittwoch steht traditioneller Weise gern wieder in meinem Trainingsplan. 17.15 Uhr an der KH ist OK, wobei ich natuerlich erst Mittwoch in einer Woche dabei sein kann! 

Euch aber fuer uebermorgen viel Spass und Gruss aus Port de Alcudia

Andre


----------



## Marec (2. April 2007)

Hallo Doris,

möchtest Du am Mittwoch fahren? Welche Uhrzeit würde denn passen?
Ich kann Jeder Zeit, habe Urlaub.

Schönen Gruß nach Malle 

Gruß Marec


----------



## Cyclon (2. April 2007)

Ach ja, MESZ wäre doch mal wieder ein guter Anlass fürs Mittwochstraining! auch für mich. Wenn die Abfahrt nicht zu früh ist würde ich diese Woche auch gern mitkommen, sagen wir 17:30? Allerschlimmstenfalls könnte ich frühestens um 17:00 auch einrichten...


----------



## Kompostman (2. April 2007)

Hört sich insgesamt sehr gut an. Bin eben noch 30km durch die Fischbeker Heide gefahren. Das rockt!
Bin Mittwoch am Start.


----------



## Marec (3. April 2007)

Ich werde schon früher fahren aber dann 17:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.
Wetter soll ja nicht so dolle werden.

Gruß


----------



## Kompostman (4. April 2007)

Kann sein das ich es doch nicht schaffe. Wenn doch rufe ich noch mal bei Marec an.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Cyclon (4. April 2007)

ich schaffs heut definitiv doch nicht!

Ich werde dann wohl zusammen mit André nächste Woche wieder einsteigen...


----------



## edvars (5. April 2007)

Hat jemanden lust Heute 17:00 oder morgen ab 15:00 auf eine tour in HB, wegen tempo werde ich mich nach euch einrichten so gut ich kann.

Morten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (5. April 2007)

Kannst du heute nicht früher?


----------



## edvars (5. April 2007)

16:30?


----------



## Kompostman (5. April 2007)

Nee,das wird dann wohl doch nicht. Dann müssen wir doch mal die Tage sehen.
Aber ich schreibe dir mal die Tage an wenn du Lust und Zeit hast.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## edvars (5. April 2007)

Alles klar.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (7. April 2007)

Bei mir wird es übernächsten Mittwoch klappen, nächsten Mittwoch habe ich Schulung in Wandsbek.

Bis die Tage
Doris


----------



## Kompostman (9. April 2007)

Wer hat noch Lust am Mittwoch zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (10. April 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4348


----------



## Kompostman (11. April 2007)

Ich konnte vorhin doch nicht anders. Ich MUSSTE noch einen Döner holen


----------



## Sanz (12. April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin heute unterwegs! Wer Lust hat .........

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (12. April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin heute unterwegs! Wer Lust hat .........

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Marec (12. April 2007)

Döner ist aber nicht Burger King... sogar fast gesund... 
Sonntag geht mit einer Tour klar. Wollen wir 11:00 Uhr festlegen?

Gruß


----------



## Kompostman (12. April 2007)

1100 Klingt gut. Doris habe ich angeschrieben, aber sie hat noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Sanz (12. April 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Döner ist aber nicht Burger King... sogar fast gesund...
> Sonntag geht mit einer Tour klar. Wollen wir 11:00 Uhr festlegen?
> 
> Gruß



Geheimtraining  

Andre


----------



## Kompostman (12. April 2007)

Nee, bist gerne willkommen. Wollen nur mal eine lange Runde fahren 60-70km. Alle anderen auch. Wird aber etwas kerniger. Ich stell gleich mal einen Termin ins LMB.


----------



## Kompostman (13. April 2007)

Da es jetzt ein paar Anfragen gab wo die Kärntner Hütte ist, hier ein Bild für die Anreise. Entweder mit dem Auto bis dahin oder bis zur S-Bahn Haltestelle Neuwiedenthal und dann wieder ein Stück in Richtung Harburg. Falls es Fragen gibt, einfach mailen oder anrufen.

Für Routenplaner oder TomTom lautet die Adresse:

Cuxhavener Straße 55c
21149 Hamburg







Gruß

Alex


----------



## Marec (13. April 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Geheimtraining
> 
> Andre


 

 War nur eine geheime Frage in einem öffentlichen Forum... 

Bis Sonntag dann?

Gruß Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (14. April 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> War nur eine geheime Frage in einem öffentlichen Forum...
> 
> Bis Sonntag dann?
> 
> Gruß Marec



Ich werde morgen eine Geheim RTF in Hausbruch mitfahren. 114 km um 9:45 am Start los.

Euch viel Spaß! Ich bin diese Woche schon zuviel MTB gefahren.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (14. April 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen eine Geheim RTF in Hausbruch mitfahren. 114 km um 9:45 am Start los.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß! Ich bin diese Woche schon zuviel MTB gefahren.
> 
> ...



Zuviel  Geht das?


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (15. April 2007)

Ich bin auch die RTF gefahren, brauchte noch ein paar Kilometer.
Nun bin ich nach 114km platt und zufrieden und auch wohl genährt.
Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet auch Spass in den Habe's. 
Wieviele Km seid Ihr denn gefahren? Wer war dabei?

Bis demnächst, 
Doris


----------



## hoedsch (15. April 2007)

Hi Doris,

ich war die ersten 5 km dabei. Dann hat es leider das Schaltauge zerlegt.  
Ich bin dann mit Ersatzmaterial am Elbdeich bis fast nach Lauenburg und zurück. Die km-Leistung hatte ich dann auch auf der Uhr.

Aber irgendwie war es heute überhaupt nicht mein Glückstag, denn am Elbdeich musste ich noch eine Skaterin mit offenem Bruch oberhalb des Ellenbogens versorgen. Kein wirklich schöner Anblick.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (15. April 2007)

Ein kleinen Bericht gibt es morgen, hier nur noch die Daten:
80km, davon 30 Straße
Fahrzeit: 4:20


----------



## Mojoer (16. April 2007)

Hat mit Euch wirklich Spaß gemacht! Am Ende war zwar nur noch Alex übrig, dafür haben wir dann den (vergeblichen) Versuch gestartet mit dem Rad über die Köhlbrandbrücke zu fahren, um nach Hamburg zurück zu kommen. Großartig!


----------



## jab (16. April 2007)

tja, für die Köhlbrandbrücke musst du dich für Cyclassics anmelden!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## JanV (16. April 2007)

Oder für die Sternfahrt  >>CLICK<<


----------



## Kompostman (17. April 2007)

So, jetzt eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Tour vom Sonntag:

Am Start waren zunächst 6 Unerschrockene, die die Hitze nicht vertreiben konnte:

Marec (Marec)
Clemens (hoedsch)
Jan (Mojoer)
Jan (jab)
Michael (almeras)
Alex (Kompostman)

Bereits nach einer halben Stunde und wenigen Kilometern musste sich Clemens verabschieden, weil er sich sehr unglücklich bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit sein Schaltauge verbogen hatte. Als er noch versuchte das krumme Stück Alu wieder in Form zu bringen, hat der Rest den ein oder anderen Flak-Hügel unter die Stollen genommen. Dort habe ich mir (ich Memme bremse ja immer) erst einmal meine 203er Scheibenbremse in die Wade gebrannt. Sieht schick aus! Das Muster lässt sich 1A erkennen.
Clemens musste die Tour leider abbrechen und hat sich dann noch auf der Strasse vergnügt.
_Da warens nur noch 5...._
Michael, der sein neues sehr schickes Stevens Fluent einfahren wollte hat sich der Hitze und dem recht flotten Tempo ergeben und war noch alleine auf der Suche schönen Trails in den HaBes. Wie er mir geschrieben hatte, auch erfolgreich.
_Da warens nur noch 4...._
Unsere Tour führte uns weiter über den Grabhügel über Umwege in die kochende Fischbeker Heide wo wir ein paar schöne Sandtrails und einen Teil der alten Panzerfahrstecke unter die Räder genommen haben.
Bei etwas über 25km müsste uns Jan (jab) verlassen.
_Da warens nur noch 3...._
Weiter ging es in Richtung Karlstein. Jan hatte es immer weiter geschafft Marec und mich an jedem Ansteig die Sporen zu zeigen und mit seinem komplett ungefedertem Alu-Bock zu zeigen wo der Bartel den Most holt.
Bei km 40 hat uns Marec dann verlassen, da er neben etwas Schatten auch noch ein paar Freunde erwartete.
_Da warens nur noch 2...._
Tja, was tun? Schaffen wir es die 60km noch voll zu bekommen? Vorbei am Paul Roth Stein ging es Richtung Rosengartenstr und dann am Meyer Park vorbei wieder zur Kärntner Hütte. Da haben Jan und ich beschlossen die verbliebenen Trails für eine Mittwochstour übrig zu lassen und über den alten Elbtunnel wieder nach Wandsbek/Horn zu fahren. Das war zumindest der Plan..... Von der Idee über die Brücke zu fahren hat uns dann ein freundlicher Zollbeamter abgebracht, aber einmal in den Nachrichten zu kommen hätte auch was gehabt!!!
Nun ja, also ab in den Bus und über Altona zurück nach Hause. An den Rennbahn haben Jan und ich uns dann bei 80km wieder getrennt.
_Da war es nur noch einer..._
Nach einem After-Tour Bierchen hat mich noch ein Kumpel zu einer kleinen lockeren Runde laufen überredet (Da muss mich das Bier benebelt haben) und nach 12 km und einer weiteren Dusche habe ich eine sehr gut durchschlafene Nacht gehabt.
_Da war der letze auch fix und fertig und alle und...._

Leider habe ich keine Bilder, weil ich meine Cam vergessen habe, aber die gibt es beim nächsten mal.
Insgesamt fand ich es eine schöne Tour, auf der wir viele "Klassiker" miteinander verbunden haben und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste lange Tour, bei der wir mal wirklich 70km Gelände in den HaBes vollmachen. Ich hoffe, dass es allen, auch den Neuen, Spass gemacht hat und bis demnächst!

Gruß

Alex 

P.S.: Bis zum nächsten Einkauf beim Spar Jan! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (17. April 2007)

Moin allerseits,

und wer trägt für diese Woche den Termin für den Namen dieses Threads ein? Ich fühle mich wegen meiner derzeitigen Form eher nicht dafür berufen. Oder wird das wieder ein Geheimtraining? 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Marec (18. April 2007)

Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich heute arbeiten muß, aber 17:00- 17:30 Uhr müßte ich schaffen. Kann ich aber noch nicht mit Klarheit sagen. 
Gruß Marec


----------



## Kompostman (18. April 2007)

Bei mir wird es leider doch nichts! Aber viel Spass allen die fahren.

Alex


----------



## Marec (18. April 2007)

Ich habe heute keine Lust. 

Gruß Marec


----------



## Marec (23. April 2007)

ICh wollte Mittwoch wieder eine mittlere Runde drehen. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust?
Gruß Marec


----------



## Kompostman (23. April 2007)

Bitte haltet mal die Augen offen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274475


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (24. April 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> ICh wollte Mittwoch wieder eine mittlere Runde drehen. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust?
> Gruß Marec



Hi Marec,

ich wäre wahrscheinlich dabei. Trag doch mal einen Termin ein.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (24. April 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> ICh wollte Mittwoch wieder eine mittlere Runde drehen. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust?
> Gruß Marec




Ok, wann und wo? Bin dabei!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. April 2007)

Tach! 

Hab gerade von Alex erfahren, dass Ihr morgen fahren wollt. 

Ich kann ab 16 Uhr.


----------



## Marec (24. April 2007)

LMB-LINK:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4439

Ich kann meine Adresslinks nicht mehr als Wort eingeben, sondern  nur noch wie es oben ist?! 
Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wie ich das ändern kann?

Gruß Marec


----------



## Sanz (25. April 2007)

Ich werde es wohl heute um 17.15 nicht schaffen.

Andre


----------



## Sanz (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leut,

wer gibt mir morgen, Freitag 17.30 auf einer schnelleren Runde durch die Harburger Berge Begleitschutz? Treffpunkt ist verhandelbar, bislang lege ich mal Hasenbucht fest!

Andre


----------



## Sanz (4. Mai 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo Leut,
> 
> wer gibt mir morgen, Freitag 17.30 auf einer schnelleren Runde durch die Harburger Berge Begleitschutz? Treffpunkt ist verhandelbar, bislang lege ich mal Hasenbucht fest!
> 
> Andre



Da sich keiner meldet, halte ich den Start flexibel. Bei Interesse anrufen oder PM.

Andre


----------

